

Ask HN: Help me beta TConsolidate.com - AlexBlom

	Hi All,<p>I’m hoping a few of you can take the time to help beta test a Twitter app I have been tinkering with. The purpose of this application is to prevent direct message spam.<p>This is achieved by allowing users to set up custom spam filters. YOU WILL NEED TO MAKE YOUR OWN SPAM FILTER UPON REGISTRATION! Any message that does not pass this spam filter is stopped from hitting your Twitter inbox (though it does not do a constant fetch) but a local copy will be kept by the script in your ‘Spam’ folder for review incase it was important. The script will also send you e-mails (at your choice of interval) telling you which messages were blocked that it thought were spam for your review. While there are other functions in the script itself (i.e. create folders, save local copies of DM’s) the main use of this script should be to setup a DM filter and let the e-mails tell you what was blocked.<p>The website to join up is Tconsolidate.com and signup should safely link with your Twitter account via Oauth. Keep in mind this has simply been a hobby project of mine in my spare time. I am aware most links do not work on the website but they should within the script itslf. Any feedback is appreciated.<p>What this script should do for you (the two big ones are key): • Send you daily, weekly or monthly reports on all of your received direct messages • Allow you to create custom SPAM filters to filter some messages into SPAM (let me know if you need help setting this up) o Spam messages should never hit your Twitter.com inbox • Allow you to create folders and move DM's to easily categorize and save the good ones • Easy and fast maintenance / cleaning of your inbox • Blacklist some users so you never get their DM's<p>Issues I already know about: • I know graphically this is ugly right now • Server response time might at times be slow • Broken links (ie Help, WTF) Things I'd love for you to especially look for: • Is the signup process clean and simple? • When joining were you forced to put in your e-mail address? • Are you receiving the correct reports (ignore formatting) • Is the SPAM filter you established workign and stopping messages from hitting your Twitter.com inbox? • Folders etc working cleanly for you?<p>Cheers, Alex
======
AlexBlom
I should mention, you can give me feedback here, through the feedback script
on the website or get my contact details via Twitter (@AlexBlom).

